
Open-source DNA website GEDmatch helped crack Golden State Killer case - nl
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/04/26/ancestry-23andme-deny-assisting-law-enforcement-in-east-area-rapist-case/
======
jlmorton
> “If you require absolute security, please do not upload your data to
> GEDmatch. If you have already uploaded it, please delete it,” it continues.

While I have no problem with GEDmatch, this sort of misses the point. Yes, if
you're a serial killer and rapist from the 1980s who left behind a trail of
DNA evidence, by all means, don't upload your genome. However, what if your
cousin uploads his?

~~~
karlkatzke
I know that we're pretty pro-privacy around here, but I'm gonna just go ahead
and suggest that everyone not rape or kill someone.

~~~
vkou
The problem is not for the rapist or killer, the problem is for someone
innocent getting matched as one.

If you run a 99.99% accurate match against a database with 100,000 people, one
of whom is the criminal, you are going to get 10 false positives.

If you're one of those false positives, good luck convincing a jury that the
99.99% accurate test is wrong in your case. There's a reason for why general
warrants, and most kinds of fishing expeditions are illegal.

~~~
tathougies
The prosecution has this mans DNA. His relative's DNA likely matched a lot of
people. Obviously, they didn't arrest the entire family. It seems likely that
they will collect his DNA and attempt to match it to the DNA in his semen. If
they get a match, then there is a high likelihood he is the suspect.

More likely, though, they will get a full confession. Serial killers often
love to explain their work and take a lot of pride in confessing, because
they're really messed up people.

~~~
cat199
parent is talking about the false positive cases - not the actual matches..

------
lambda
In what way is GEDmatch "open source"?

It looks like it's free as in beer, but I don't see any reference to source
code.

~~~
maxerickson
This one: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-
source_intelligence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-source_intelligence)

It's (relatively) public information.

I'm just pointing out the usage is common, I'm not interested in arguing about
it.

~~~
lambda
Ah, I'd forgotten about that usage. Thanks, that does make a little more
sense.

------
ggg9990
I suspect that this technique has been previously used, but was only disclosed
in this case to widen the Overton window on police use of DNA on a case that
everyone agrees was worth solving.

------
pfdietz
The concern being expressed about this is absurd.

The database was used to find leads (by finding people who shared segments of
DNA with the killer, indicating some family relationship), but was not used to
conclusively determine the killer. That was done with samples from the
criminal himself.

My reaction on seeing this is "Great! Where can I upload my DNA information on
the off chance I can also help find a monster like this?"

------
Annie18
I feel sorry for those victims

